# Whats Your Snakes Name?



## jbourke (Apr 17, 2008)

I am getting a Jungle within the next fortnight so i got started on thinking what i am going to call him, i know that Jungles have a bad temperament so i was thinking "AGRO."

Whats your snakes name?


----------



## Riley (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/names-data-base-d-63785 has heaps of peoples snake names etc. feel free to put any of yours down too


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't have a snake YET but am thinking of getting 1.
see what it's like of it likes the grond or something name it dirt or something i say w8 till yu get it then choose a name.


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 17, 2008)

I've got a spotted names Czar (Roman Emperor)


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine Childreni's name is Trouser


----------



## BenReyn (Apr 17, 2008)

well, my snakes name is monty....original..i know

but when i get a jungle ive alwaysw wanted to name him George..(george of the jungle) if its a guy..

or if its a female i was to buy ide name her Ursula, coz thats Georges girlfriends name...:lol:

ive got a name for like every type of snake...lol


----------



## Packhouse06 (Apr 17, 2008)

Iv got a Diamond named Midori, Childrens named Cosmo and a Bredli named Phoenix....


----------



## SuperSnake (Apr 17, 2008)

Homer or Bart or Milhouse, or Nelson, or Apu or Comic book snake


----------



## kissi (Apr 17, 2008)

I just brought a stimsons and I called it Birrun its the local Aboriginal word for attractive


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 17, 2008)

ive got a jungle called striker, and a BHP called synester, a diamond called bert and a water called katrina


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 17, 2008)

We have Lisa Stimson (stimmie), Basil the Basilisk (spotted), Nicolaus (male Bredl) and Heptet (female Bredl). Nic is named after Nicolaus Copernicus. Heptet is named after the Egyptian snake-headed goddess.


----------



## sydneytradingco (Apr 17, 2008)

My hatchie [now 5 months] Spotted always [STILL!!] bites me. So she is called 'Carrie" after the evil b**** in Steven King's book/movie.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Apr 17, 2008)

mine are: mostly greek gods names

Cape yor female - Medusa
Cape york male 1 - Thorn
Cape york male 2 - Achilles
BHP female - Mizery
BHP male - Aries


----------



## rebeccalg (Apr 17, 2008)

my diamond is elsnako


----------



## Cosmic (Apr 17, 2008)

My Spotted is called Seth after a character in a Stephen King short story.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Apr 17, 2008)

Snapper for my Childrens Python, Hubba for my female jungle and Bubba for my male


----------



## jessb (Apr 17, 2008)

Our Stimmie is called Bonanza Jellybean after one of the characters in Even Cowgirls get the Blues by Tom Robbins (our dog, Kudra and cat, Alobar are named after characters from another one of his novels)


----------



## Fiona74 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a spotted called, well, Spot...as I don't know if its a he or she
and a bredli called Bindi. I've noticed there are a few bredlis called Bindi though.


----------



## swaddo (Apr 17, 2008)

I was going t call my jungle _fluffy_ but that's been done to death, my son wanted to call it _Bitey _since it is, well, bitey 

I settled on _Sybil_, after the women possessed by 16 personalities


----------



## CassM (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm more than likely going to call my Stimmie Kendra when I get her


----------



## kandi (Apr 17, 2008)

childrens python - Magic, I 1st got him and my son came running and asked where is the magic python 
Patternless Stimson - Rainbow, because in the sun he throws rainbow colours
Blonde Maculosa x 2 - The Blondes 
Eastern Coastal - Venom Miss , the opposite of what she is


----------



## Chimera (Apr 17, 2008)

I named my Jungles Cerberus and Athena. Cerberus is particularly relevant as it's game-on as soon as you try to go into his enclosure


----------



## Nicole74 (Apr 17, 2008)

My spotted is called Alice.....after alice cooper...


----------



## reptile32 (Apr 17, 2008)

2 year old darwin: Malakia, hacthy darwin: Tigger, M/D: Murrie


----------



## waikare (Apr 17, 2008)

i named my jungle Zu which is a mystical dragons name who stole all the law and order in the world and created havoc


----------



## Chappy (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a Bredli named Rocky and a Coastel called Max


----------



## Joshua VW (Apr 17, 2008)

I named my Darwin Louise.


----------



## rachelp (Apr 17, 2008)

Our Diamond's name is Zircon.

Nothing like a deliberate inferiority complex!


----------



## Brigsy (Apr 17, 2008)

My Bredli is OZZY named after Ozzy and my atherton is Patience cause she has taght me a whole new meaning of the word!


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2008)

I did a silly thing and let me little boy name my MD. He was 4 years old at the time and insisted on Brownie - nope, not a brown snake - oh well.


----------



## gavan (Apr 17, 2008)

I got a Cape York Python called Lewy, good luck choosing a name!


----------



## Warr (Apr 17, 2008)

Two Stimmies -Hiss and Spit. When I get a Carpet I was thinking either Magic (carpet) or Nagini. Yes huge Harry Potter fan and proud of it!!!


----------



## Ishah (Apr 17, 2008)

I have five snakes: Lynx, Tiger, Indy, Amazon and Cairo...Hopefully getting another, calling it Shadow.


----------



## jemnesa (Apr 17, 2008)

have a spotted called Blinx because she dosn't


----------



## bump73 (Apr 17, 2008)

My Bredli is called Strangles after Bart Simpsons pet python...

Ben


----------



## wood_nymph (Apr 17, 2008)

i have a stimmie called Pollux


----------



## dezza09 (Apr 17, 2008)

My Murray Darling is named Ava


----------



## mungus (Apr 17, 2008)

My wife names all my snakes.
The best one is " Russell the love muscle " - For obvious reasons


----------



## squeezen spotty (Apr 17, 2008)

squeezer but do have beardies called fezz, tyrone, trooper, specks, blunt and spike.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 17, 2008)

Roulette is the name of my new Lowlands Copperhead  
Tornado is my Northwestern Carpet
Crikey & Tulip are the names of my Water pythons
& Monkey is the name of my Brown Tree Snake


----------



## pete12 (Apr 17, 2008)

when i get my python im going to name her ele


----------



## Pezza (Apr 17, 2008)

my bredlis name is bruno! but i was gonna call him strangles


----------



## stealbullets (Apr 17, 2008)

god, i thought not many people of had names, i have a diamonda called monica diaMOND.....monica.....i was going to her her dia......but the laszt di i her of, died in a car crash lol. monica as a name of sexy womne, and my snake is gorgeous.....so it suited i thought


----------



## luke_84 (Apr 17, 2008)

jungle named Mr big..yep all 40 cm of him


----------



## Mullet (Apr 17, 2008)

My 2 spotted are male habib and female toula


----------



## Lolly (Apr 17, 2008)

My Spotted is call Slim


----------



## dougydoug (Apr 17, 2008)

my diamond is sweetheart male olive is called snappy tom girl is darlin used to have a monty one unnamed dont know sex think it will be lucky


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 17, 2008)

My BHP is called Tjapakai (pronounced jup-a-kai) after an aboriginal tribe of Northern Queensland, where they come from, and if i get another one it will be Moondarra, a town in part of their range.


----------



## mozi (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a water python named Mickaela, a Bredli hatchie named Rosie (other one has no name yet) and a spotted called viper.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Apr 17, 2008)

My girlfriend named my blonde mac Aliyah.. i think it means steep slope in swahili LOL


----------



## bjbk18 (Apr 17, 2008)

mush, bella, delilah and rambo


----------



## itbites (Apr 17, 2008)

*Hercules/woma, pheonix/coastal, karma/coastal, george/jungle, sniper/coastal, diva/childrens, falkor/bredli, armond/bredli, ceasar/brisbane....to name a few *


----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a BHP I named him Aztec


----------



## IceTime (Apr 18, 2008)

My Jungle is called Roger... like the alien out of American Dad... we didn't know its gender until later...its a girl... which makes it kinda a little gender confused just like the character Roger. 

Oh and I haven't had a problem with my jungle... maybe bitten 50 odd times which doesn't hurt a bit... but now shes a bit older she doesn't cause a fuss...


----------



## Jen (Apr 18, 2008)

sydneytradingco said:


> My hatchie [now 5 months] Spotted always [STILL!!] bites me. So she is called 'Carrie" after the evil b**** in Steven King's book/movie.



have you actually read the book? she is not "evil"

My (ok, not mine anymore, but i'm home visiting so MINE) maccies are Ariadne and Virgil


----------



## fungus (Apr 18, 2008)

i've got a 5 foot jungle.. i called him Fungus. my last jungle hatchy was called Squish.


----------



## Critta (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm getting a spotted and his/her name is going to be jasper, as it is a type of black/light brown stone


----------



## bubbaloush (Apr 18, 2008)

darwin male sakima due to markings on head and it means king
darwin female missy coz she used to be a little miss
olive male biggie
coastal male thor
coastal female star
m.d ? mungo
trio maccies unnamed
water python unnamed


----------



## Dracosdad (Apr 21, 2008)

Woggle, allegedly an alternative spelling of the Noongar's Wagyl, the proto-mythical rainbow serpent. Not really much connection to a Bredl's, but the kids like it and if called on it I'll plead ignorant American.

Seriously, I'm surprised at so few native names from a country that gave the world Mundabbera, Warrumbungle and Tumbi Umbi.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 21, 2008)

Pair of bredlis- Neville and Stella
Pair of stimys - Popeye and olive oyl
Pair of blonde macs - Zoro and Dora
Except my female stimy escaped in jan still never found and i got my "male popeye" sexed last week to be sure and its a girl!!!annyos me to know breeders sells you a male for your female but you still get female! doesnt matter now tho as i lost my female so i now have a female again. strange story


----------



## Clarky (Apr 21, 2008)

eyy
my coastals name is sva like s va snake if n e 1 gets dat....


----------



## freakonthenet (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm getting a childrens python soon... i was thinking cora for a girl or typhoues - which was a hundred headed dragon myth of ancient rome - if its a boy


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 21, 2008)

my MD's are:
Osiris (boy), and Isis (girl), they were husband and wife as Egyptian Gods, all was well with that till I discovered, to my horror, that Isis and Osiris, the Gods, only had ONE SON (Horus)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (there goes my breeding program!!!!!!!)
My son has a Bredlii (Duke), friend has a Childrens, Stella


----------



## AmoDay (Apr 23, 2008)

My Jungle is named Steve


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 23, 2008)

Too many to type up but they go something like this.
b1,b2,b3,b4,bhp1,bhp2,bhp3 etc.......Dont see much point in naming them anyway.I mean its not as if they will ever come when you call them.


----------



## Pezza (Apr 23, 2008)

what about striker?


----------



## Rockdog (Apr 23, 2008)

Ramsayi I find it sad that you don't name your pet. It is a sign of attachment. As much as people are needed that just breed snakes for people, it is at the same time sad as their snakes are not really a pet.

Anyways....

My guy is named Bane. Named after Darth Bane, a sith lord in the Star Wars Universe.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 23, 2008)

my bredls is called Loki after the norse god of mischief.


----------



## lan_2_3q (Apr 23, 2008)

Clarky said:


> eyy
> my coastals name is sva like s va snake if n e 1 gets dat....



totally dont get it lol
my diamond is Dallas after Dallas Green the musician


----------



## jodocast (Apr 23, 2008)

do a search under "pet reptile names" and you should find a site called 20000-pet reptile names or something like that they have great sugestions there.
Cheers.


----------



## euphorion (Apr 23, 2008)

Pi (as in Pie) and Flower the Bredlis. then Atticus, Obsidian and Blondie the Spotted Pythons.  love my snakes


----------



## Kersten (Apr 23, 2008)

Some of ours have names, most don't. Pandora and Epimethius, Jezebel, Charon and Styx, Armageddon, Wodger and Wodderwick, Lucky, Fluffy, Rambo, Cleveland (Cleveland's mum was Boss), Carbine and Carbide, Lacuna (whose brother was Coil), Rainbow and Wobniar, Stripey, Snappy, Bertha. The kids have a thing for naming the snakes, you can probably tell by some of the names. Most of them aren't named because what's the point really, they don't respond to a name Sometimes it's handy when you're talking about a snake in particular when you've more than one of that species, I guess.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 23, 2008)

These are my snakes names...
2 Baby PMC's Narci & Schnappy, Bredli Rufus, Olive Stella, PMC Wolley, 3 more PMC's Opals, Abony and Bindy, and a GTS Treesa - except his is only in temporary care after someone jammed him in a screen door. I name all my patients, too


----------



## katey (Apr 23, 2008)

My male diamond is called Benji after Benji Marshall - GO THE TIGERS and my little spotted, her name is Harriet.


----------



## mebebrian (Apr 23, 2008)

lol i just checked out that 20000 names site, one of thier suggestions for a male reptile is "Meatloaf"???? 
A dog maybe but a reptile? Some other good names but too many obvious ones imo

oh an mine are named Tinkerbell F Coastal and Cobar meaning burnt earth for the male Coastal


----------



## SnakeyJac (Apr 23, 2008)

My Brissy Carpet is Olly, Blue Tounge Oscar ( The Grouch ) and My Beardie is Little Foot as he got some toes bitten off when he was a bub...


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Apr 23, 2008)

We have 2 Coastal Carpets named Rock Strongo and Chesty Larue in true Simpsons style


----------



## Vicmorrow (Apr 23, 2008)

4 bredli, Krystal, Kendra, Bender and Snappy.


----------



## callith (Apr 23, 2008)

My Female Jungle is Felicity (flic for short)


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 24, 2008)

Rockdog said:


> Ramsayi I find it sad that you don't name your pet. It is a sign of attachment. As much as people are needed that just breed snakes for people, it is at the same time sad as their snakes are not really a pet.
> 
> Anyways....
> 
> My guy is named Bane. Named after Darth Bane, a sith lord in the Star Wars Universe.



You really shouldn't confuse practicality with not being attached to what we keep.I still have the first snakes we have ever purchased here and they wont be leaving our collection.Also our animals aren't treated like battery hens but bred sparingly,so your assumption couldnt be further from the truth.


----------



## hazzard (Apr 24, 2008)

Well for practicality reasons my reptiles don't have names just cage numbers. i know every snake by sight so all is good. It's not like if i give it some gay star wars name it's going to respond and kiss me on the cheek.

I consider my animals pets, but some pets like cats and dogs respond to calls, reptiles do not!!

What's the big deal it gets treated no differently because it's nameless.


----------



## just4me2b (Apr 24, 2008)

I chose to call my little guy (childrens) #3 according to the way he hatched.


----------



## COOP (Apr 25, 2008)

My diamond python is called "EASY"


----------



## Simm (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a childreni python called Tamsin
and a Spotted-blonde who I think I'm naming Summer but I only got her today so I'll see if it sticks.


----------



## peas_and_corn (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a MD Python, and his name is Francis. I named him after Francis f ukuyama- he is the person who made me take the idea of academia of a career seriously.

Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_***uyama
His most well known books- http://www.amazon.com/End-History-L...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1209273886&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/America-Cross...d_bbs_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1209273886&sr=8-3
http://www.amazon.com/State-Buildin...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1209273962&sr=1-3

EDIT: Umm... the swear blocker seems to not like the link in the wiki...


----------



## zimbo (Apr 27, 2008)

my diamond carpet python is called sally.... sally the snake lol


----------



## PeterH (Apr 30, 2008)

Just got my pair of Bredli hatchies from snake ranch (he was 64 and she was 99 frm their stocks) They are now named Max and 99


----------



## mini_kitty (Apr 30, 2008)

I cant imagine not naming a pet, even if it doesnt come when you call... My snakes name is Dateura. My cats name is Maruman. My mouses name is whimsy (yeah I got a circle of life happening at my place lol).


----------



## jesusrodriguez (May 1, 2008)

i have a bredli named mordecai


----------



## sarah_m (May 1, 2008)

My BHP is Tjapakai (pronounced jup-a-kye (its aboriginal)). Also have Binda and Tezarli (the worlds most spoilt king charles spaniels) and a cat called Shesair.


----------



## sneakypete (May 1, 2008)

My Jungles name is Silas, after the evil albino monk in The DaVinci Code.
Yes he is EVIL!!!


----------



## Noongato (May 1, 2008)

My shingleback is Derzer, BHP is Dagger. Dogs are (bullterrier- Phat Tony (mobster) and My evil black mongrel wolf-dog is Cheif (he has a white star on his chest) and almost all my other animals are named, and reptile or not, none of them come to me when i call them. Ha ha.


----------



## paleoherp (May 2, 2008)

jorge, jorge... jorge of the jungle watch out for that tree, strong as he can be, watch out for that tree !!!


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 2, 2008)

think ill call mine Lucifer!
i like that name, i like pretty much all greek and roman gods names


----------



## CGoldney (May 21, 2008)

My son's Murray Darling is called 'Daxter' a character from a playstation game - would you believe!


----------



## thepythonpit (May 21, 2008)

how about george , you know george of the jungle watchout for that tree ,, or waitawhile ??


----------



## Jewly (May 21, 2008)

My Children's python is Kiandra...a name that just came to me the minute I saw her. 

My two beardies are Charlie & Harry (or Harriet if she turns out to be a girl).

Cat named Oscar.


----------



## reconeyez (May 21, 2008)

bredli- fonzie
olive- popeye
scrubby- phebs
childrens- slash and enola
spotted python- duffy
water- morten
rbb- black betty
adder- chop chop
tigers- squirt and winnie


----------



## Crackajack (May 21, 2008)

This thread made me laugh as i had my childrens for over 12 months and not named him.
My daughter and friends kept at me "name the poor fella ya meanie" but nothing came to mind....untill i got my 2 bredli bubs and named them TWIST AND CURL...then my big boy suddenly got the name CHARLIE, why i have no idea but its stuck now
I get my 2 new darwin bubs comeing on the weekend and am trying to think of names...and im lost!!!


----------



## McBoob_Inc (May 21, 2008)

Coastal's - Rok Strongo and Chesty Larue
Olive - Deuce


----------



## Sianypoos (May 22, 2008)

I just got my first baby nakie a week ago - she's a SW Carpet.
I was tossing up between Sui (Steve Irwin's dead dog), and Mrs Hiss.
So she became Mrs Sui Hiss.

If I get a male in the future I'll probably call him either Hissing Sid, Crikey, or Michael (Palin).


----------



## hugsta (May 22, 2008)

I have a spotted python called Mac......


----------



## rodentrancher (May 22, 2008)

2 Murray Darling Carpets - Female "Emdee", and Male "Boof"


----------



## atherton (May 22, 2008)

When I got my Atherton jungle as a 7mth hatchling male,he would strike at my face so I called him Stryker.Since then he settled down and 10 mths later he has never bitten me.


----------



## livingvamp247 (May 22, 2008)

*FANG (sad huh?)*

I have a hatchy Stimpson called Fang, always wanted a snake since i saw my 1st Alice Cooper Video and his Python was Fang so.... My mate snake is Homer Stimpson LOL.


----------



## J3ss_ (May 22, 2008)

my new blonde spotteds name is Tahlee


----------



## Horsy (May 22, 2008)

My Coastal is Dougie and my jungle is Izzy.


----------



## lycanthropica (May 23, 2008)

I love everyones snake names. People seem to love naming things. mine are

Bredli male: Apep
Blonde Mac female: Lilith
Blue tongue: Russel
Darwin Female: Taninsam (aptly named)


----------



## Rizzle (May 24, 2008)

My Stimmie is named " Willie"


----------



## PsychoSnake (May 24, 2008)

i have a diamond and its name is ryuuk after a death god


----------



## pythoness (May 24, 2008)

All my snakes have "S" names. there's
Setti (meaning daughter of Set, egyptian god of the unworld, war and evil)
Sweety (self explainitary)
Sakka (egyptian demi-god of fire and volcanoes)
Slinky ( )
Saturn ( roman god of fertility)
Scarlett ( for her red colournig  )
Sonnett ( no reason for this one, it just suited her ;p)
Safe'n'sound ( a tragic rescue tale, rather not discuss it)
Squidgy ( for the cuteness factor of her adoreable face, and dory's pet jellyfish : )
Snapper ( bite bite biter bite bite)


----------

